# Buon compleanno andrealila



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

@andrealila ti auguro il miglior compleanno di sempre :inlove: :amici: :cincin:

AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Auguri!!!


----------



## Tradito? (5 Dicembre 2016)

buon compleanno !!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2016)

auguri!!!!!


----------



## Piperita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri!


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ma grazie!!!! 


Mi sa che sto invecchiando: non mi aspettavo assolutamente degli auguri pubblici e mi sono commossa vedendo il 3d 


Grazie dal profondo del cuore!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma grazie!!!!
> 
> 
> Mi sa che sto invecchiando: non mi aspettavo assolutamente degli auguri pubblici e mi sono commossa vedendo il 3d
> ...


Invecchiando !!!! Sei bellissima .... Gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Dicembre 2016)

E' il mio secondo compleanno da "consapevole". Nel 2014 lui accompagnò il regalo con una lettera stupenda che mi commosse ma di cui, ovviamente, non conoscevo il significato profondo: aveva smesso da un anno di frequentare la tipa e si sentiva "libero" finalmente di ri-amarmi (così la leggo col senno di poi).

Solo 13 giorni dopo scopro quasi tutto e trascorro uno dei più brutti Natali di sempre. La notte di capodanno scrivo una lettera a noi due e la bruciamo insieme giurandoci amore eterno. Peccato che ancora nove giorni dopo mi si spalanchi l'universo intero della verità ... Dopo un mesetto approdo qui e ci rimango; piano piano vi conosco un po' e con qualcuno/a diventiamo quasi (lo metto solo perchè non ci si frequenta di persona) amici. Ogni tanto stacco  perchè mi fa male rileggere di dolori che conosco bene il cui eco a volte ancora rimbomba fra le pareti del cuore, ma il legame ormai è forte, credo indelebile: non sarei a questo punto se non avessi passato nottate intere a leggervi, a interrogarmi sulle questioni che mi ponevate e a sentirmi vicina a coloro che attraversavano gli stessi miei sentieri di spine. E' stato un balsamo avervi accanto. Grazie a chi mi ha ascoltata qui e al telefono, a chi mi ha consigliata, a chi mi ha cazziata, a chi mi ha abbracciata quando non avevo nessun altro a farlo, grazie per avermi sostenuta e compresa, grazie di cuore!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' il mio secondo compleanno da "consapevole". Nel 2014 lui accompagnò il regalo con una lettera stupenda che mi commosse ma di cui, ovviamente, non conoscevo il significato profondo: aveva smesso da un anno di frequentare la tipa e si sentiva "libero" finalmente di ri-amarmi (così la leggo col senno di poi).
> 
> Solo 13 giorni dopo scopro quasi tutto e trascorro uno dei più brutti Natali di sempre. La notte di capodanno scrivo una lettera a noi due e la bruciamo insieme giurandoci amore eterno. Peccato che ancora nove giorni dopo mi si spalanchi l'universo intero della verità ... Dopo un mesetto approdo qui e ci rimango; piano piano vi conosco un po' e con qualcuno/a diventiamo quasi (lo metto solo perchè non ci si frequenta di persona) amici. Ogni tanto stacco  perchè mi fa male rileggere di dolori che conosco bene il cui eco a volte ancora rimbomba fra le pareti del cuore, ma il legame ormai è forte, credo indelebile: non sarei a questo punto se non avessi passato nottate intere a leggervi, a interrogarmi sulle questioni che mi ponevate e a sentirmi vicina a coloro che attraversavano gli stessi miei sentieri di spine. E' stato un balsamo avervi accanto. Grazie a chi mi ha ascoltata qui e al telefono, a chi mi ha consigliata, a chi mi ha cazziata, a chi mi ha abbracciata quando non avevo nessun altro a farlo, grazie per avermi sostenuta e compresa, grazie di cuore!
> 
> View attachment 12220


Io e te ci dobbiamo assolutamente incontrare :inlove:


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2016)

"Che tu possa avere sempre il vento in poppa, che il sole ti risplenda in viso e che il vento del destino ti porti in alto a danzare con le stelle" ..lo trovo perfetto per te.
Auguri anche qui...sei splendente in tutto e per tutto e sono davvero contenta di averti conosciuta.
Uno dei motivi per cui ringrazio questo posto anche se lo sento ora così distante..



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io e te ci dobbiamo assolutamente incontrare :inlove:


A
S
S
O
L
U
T
A
M
E
N
T
E
!
!
!


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "Che tu possa avere sempre il vento in poppa, che il sole ti risplenda in viso e che il vento del destino ti porti in alto a danzare con le stelle" ..lo trovo perfetto per te.
> Auguri anche qui...sei splendente in tutto e per tutto e sono davvero contenta di averti conosciuta.
> Uno dei motivi per cui ringrazio questo posto anche se lo sento ora così distante..


Grazie Ban, stella luminosa, è un augurio bellissimo! Spero di esserne all'altezza 

Perchè senti distante il forum? (se ti va)


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Auguri!!!


Grazie 



Tradito? ha detto:


> buon compleanno !!


Grazie!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri!
> View attachment 12217



Ma è bellissima! Grazie!!!



farfalla ha detto:


> auguri!!!!!


Grazie Sagi 



Piperita ha detto:


> Auguri!


Grazie!


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie Ban, stella luminosa, è un augurio bellissimo! Spero di esserne all'altezza
> 
> Perchè senti distante il forum? (se ti va)


Questo è il tuo treddi di auguri ed il tuo giorno...! Te ne parlerò in altre vie ed in altro momento..!



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2016)

auguri


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Auguroni!

:cincin:


----------



## Leda (5 Dicembre 2016)

Un buonissimo compleanno a te!!!


:cincin:


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


>



Ho scritto cazzate? 



perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


Denghiu 



marietto ha detto:


> Auguroni!
> 
> :cincin:


Grazie Marietto!



Leda ha detto:


> Un buonissimo compleanno a te!!!
> 
> 
> :cincin:



Grazie Leda


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ho scritto cazzate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai festeggiato come si deve ieri ?  Buondì tesorA


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ho scritto cazzate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai commossa


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2016)

collegato ora solo per un momento , peccato non aver letto che era il tuo compleanno spero che l'augurio valga anche se lo scrivo il giorno dopo che dici ti ricorda che anche oggi è un giorno di augurio:up:
Che figura  avoia a cerca scuse :facepalm:


----------

